# Houdini, female syrian, Wales but rehome to other areas



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

Contact/organisation details: Rhydowen Rodent Refuge, Home - [email protected]
Location: In foster care in Aberystwyth, Ceredigion, West Wales
Species: Syrian hamster
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals: 
Sex: Female
Age(s): Approximately 1 year
Name(s): Houdini
Colours: Pale ginger with dark eyes
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Last home took her from some that mentioned drowning her. The last home could not keep her due to other pets and commitments.
Temperament: Good at being handled but doesn't like to stay still very long. An incredibly active hamster that will need
Medical problems: Quite itchy so has been treated for mites
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: Yes to areas of Wales and other areas via rat shows etc
Other: Will need a large cage like a Savic hamster heaven, Ferplast Mary, or Savic ruffy/freddy and good sturdy wheel as she is very active. Also, plenty of time out of the cage.


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

No interest!


----------



## Saff (Oct 3, 2010)

oh damn, she is such a sweetie but live too far away!


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

How far is too far? We've got some kind volunteers that help with transport so no promises but sometimes transport can be arranged to other areas.


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

Reserved pending checks


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

she is so adorable! Hope she gets the home she deserves!


----------



## stu8786 (Jan 16, 2011)

id love to have her but i live in west yorkshire halifax


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

Houdini has now been homed :thumbup:


----------

